# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ولادة بنت المستكفي الشاعرة الأموية .

## صالح الطريف

ولادة بنت المستكفي
ولادة بنت المستكفي بالله محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن الناصر بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد المرواني. كانت واحدة زمانها، المشار إليها في أوانها، حسنة المحاضرة، مشكورة المذاكرة. كتبت بالذهب على طرازها الأيمن:
أنا ... والله أصلح للمعالي وأمشي مشيتي وأتيه تيهاً
وكتبت على الطراز الأيسر:
أمكن عاشقي من صحن خدي ... وأعطى قبلة من يشتهيها
وكانت مع ذلك مشهورة بالصيانة والعفاف، وفيها خلع ابن زيدون عذاره، وله فيها القصائد والمقطعات. وكانت له جارية سوداء بديعة القوام، ظهر لولادة من ابن زيدون ميل إليها فكتبت إليه:
لو كنت تنصف في الهوى ما بيننا ... لم تهو جاريتي ولم تتخيرِّ
وتركت غصناً مثمراً بجماله ... وجنحت للغصن الذي لم يثمرِ
ولقد علمت بأنني بدر السما ... لكن ولعت لشقوتي بالمشتري
وكانت ولادة تلقب ابن زيدون بالمسدس وفيه تقول:
ولقبت المسدس وهو نعت ... تفارقك الحياة ولا يفارق
فلوطي، ومأبون، وزان ... وديوث، وقواد، وسارق
وقلت فيه أيضاً:
إن ابن زيدون له نقمة ... تعشق ...... السراويل
لو أبصرت ...... على نخلة ... صارت من الطير الأبابيل ( هنا كلمة نخجل من ذكرها )
وقالت تهجو الأصبحي:_ 
_يا أصبحي اهنأ فكم نعمة ... جاءتك من ذي العرش رب المنن
قد نلت ... ابنك ما لم ينل ... ... بوران أبوها الحسن
وقال في المغرب: مرت بالوزير أبي عامر بن عبدوس وأمام داره بركة من كثرة الأمطار فقالت به:
أنت الخصيب وهذه مصر ... فتدفقا فكلاكما بحر
قال: وكانت ولادة في بني أمية بالمغرب كعلية في بني أمية بالمشرق. إلا أن هذه تزيد بمزية الحسن الفائق!! وذكرها ابن بشكوال في الصلة فقال: كانت أديبة شاعرة، جزلة القول، حسنة الشعر، وكانت تخالط الشعراء، وتساجل الأدباء، وتعرف البرعاء، وعمرت طويلاً، ولم تتزوج قط.
ماتت لليلتين خلتا من صفر سنة ثمانين، وقيل سنة أربع وثمانين وأربعمائة. وكانت قد كتبت في طراز جعلته في إحدى عاتقيها:
أنا والله أصلح للمعالي ... وأمشي مشيتي وأتيه تيهاً
وكتب في الطراز الآخر:
أمكن عاشقي من صحن خدي ... وأمنح قبلتي من يشتهيها
وهي التي أولع بحبها أبو الوليد بن زيدون فكتبت إليه تعد طول تمنع:
ترقب إذا جن الظلام زيارتي ... فإني رأيت الليل أكتم للسرِّ
وبي منك ما لو كان بالشمس لم تلح ... وبالبدر لم يطلع، وبالنجم لم يسرِ
ووفت له بما وعدت، ولما أرادت الانصراف ودعها بهذه الأبيات:
ودع الصبر محب ودعك ... ذائع من سره ما استودعك
يقرع السن على أن لم يكن ... زاد في تلك الخطا إذا شيعك
يا أخا البدر سناء وسناً ... حفظ الله زماناً أطلعك
إن يطل بعدك ليلي .. فلكم ... بت أشكو قصر الليل معك
وكتبت إليه:
ألا هل لنا من بعد هذا التفرق ... سبيل؛ فيشكو كل صب بما لقي
وقد كنت أوقات التزاور في الشتا ... أبيت على جمر من الشوق محرقِ
فكيف وقد أمسيت في حال قطعة ... لقد عجل المقدار ما كنت أتقي
تمر الليالي لا أرى البين ينقضي ... ولا الصبر من رق التشوق معتقي
سقى الله أرضاً قد غدت لك منزلاً ... بكل سكوب هاطل الوبل مغدق

----------

